# DoD and the NFL



## BloodStripe (May 10, 2015)

http://www.sbnation.com/2015/5/8/8573341/national-guard-paying-nfl-teams-jets

Just how much does it cost for the NFL to say they support our troops? Turns out around $5 million.

A part of me says this a giant waste of tax dollars, but the other part of me says the few troops who get five seconds of fame (and free entrance to a football game) make it worth it. Though I would rather the DoD just buy a suite at every NFL stadium. Probably would be cheaper in the long run and more troops plus their families could attend.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 10, 2015)

The fact that veteran appreciation needs to be purchased is pretty sad.  One small measure of comfort, for me at least, is that my San Diego Chargers are not on the list of teams that received tax dollars for military appreciation events.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 10, 2015)

I had always thought the team/stadium was paying or allowing it in some grand gesture.  How very disappointing....

Screw you Jerry Jones, like you don't make enough money.


----------



## CDG (May 10, 2015)

Not surprised by this in the least.  If anything, the comments by veterans in the article made us look petty and winy.  "You can thank me with a briefcase full of cash".  Really?  Fuck you Brian Van Reet.  Who gives a shit if people are genuinely thankful or not?  The job is the job, and the people you serve with know what the deal is.  It was posted on this site awhile back that a certain unit has a sign over a door that says "The Deed Is All, Not The Glory".  I get it, vets sacrifice more than most to serve.  But it's an all-volunteer force and no one owes you anything for signing up.  You are paid, fed, equipped, clothed, housed, given medical/dental care, a retirement plan, paid vacation, transition assistance, free education, etc.  If that's not enough and you need your service validated by a thank you or a free meal/drink/coffee from everyone you meet then you have issues that you need to address on your own.


----------



## DA SWO (May 10, 2015)

CDG said:


> Not surprised by this in the least.  If anything, the comments by veterans in the article made us look petty and winy.  "You can thank me with a briefcase full of cash".  Really?  Fuck you Brian Van Reet.  Who gives a shit if people are genuinely thankful or not?  The job is the job, and the people you serve with know what the deal is.  It was posted on this site awhile back that a certain unit has a sign over a door that says "The Deed Is All, Not The Glory".  I get it, vets sacrifice more than most to serve.  But it's an all-volunteer force and no one owes you anything for signing up.  You are paid, fed, equipped, clothed, housed, given medical/dental care, a retirement plan, paid vacation, transition assistance, free education, etc.  If that's not enough and you need your service validated by a thank you or a free meal/drink/coffee from everyone you meet then you have issues that you need to address on your own.


I took the briefcase full of cash statement as a tongue in cheek comment.
That said, I hope Congress kills tax-payer funded flyovers for the NFL.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 10, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> The fact that veteran appreciation needs to be purchased is pretty sad.  One small measure of comfort, for me at least, is that my San Diego Chargers are not on the list of teams that received tax dollars for military appreciation events.



SD had a lot of events, I am glad they are doing it for free. Yet another reason to root for my Chargers.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 10, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I took the briefcase full of cash statement as a tongue in cheek comment.
> That said, I hope Congress kills tax-payer funded flyovers for the NFL.



Not me, I love the flyovers. I love the jump ins, and I love all the hoorah bullshit that comes with these military appreciation games. If it gets people to pay attention if even for a minute, it helps, if it drives recruiting even a small amount, it helps.


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2015)

The military should not be paying for the NFL to let service members do events at games.  It's not like the DOD pays Budweiser and Miller to do all their thank the troops commercials.  Service sells and the NFL has made tons of money off all these support the troops moments.  It's disgusting that they instead of donating money to the military, they are charging us.  Can't say I'm surprised, the only organization that is more obliviously selfish, callous and obnoxious than the NFL is North Korea.


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2015)

CDG said:


> Not surprised by this in the least.  If anything, the comments by veterans in the article made us look petty and winy.  "You can thank me with a briefcase full of cash".  Really?  Fuck you Brian Van Reet.  Who gives a shit if people are genuinely thankful or not?  The job is the job, and the people you serve with know what the deal is.  It was posted on this site awhile back that a certain unit has a sign over a door that says "The Deed Is All, Not The Glory".  I get it, vets sacrifice more than most to serve.  But it's an all-volunteer force and no one owes you anything for signing up.  You are paid, fed, equipped, clothed, housed, given medical/dental care, a retirement plan, paid vacation, transition assistance, free education, etc.  If that's not enough and you need your service validated by a thank you or a free meal/drink/coffee from everyone you meet then you have issues that you need to address on your own.



No one owes me anything but it's pretty cheap to have a "thanks for your service" event then send the DOD a bill for having a bunch of Joes unfurl a flag on your field.


----------



## CDG (May 10, 2015)

Teufel said:


> No one owes me anything but it's pretty cheap to have a "thanks for your service" event then send the DOD a bill for having a bunch of Joes unfurl a flag on your field.



Agreed.  I think the NFL is certainly in the wrong here, but I have more of an issue with the comments made by the vets asked about it than I do what the NFL is doing.  I don't expect much from professional athletes and their organizations, so things like this don't surprise me.


----------



## DA SWO (May 10, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Not me, I love the flyovers. I love the jump ins, and I love all the hoorah bullshit that comes with these military appreciation games. If it gets people to pay attention if even for a minute, it helps, if it drives recruiting even a small amount, it helps.


Not if we pay for the "Welcome our hero home" events.
Quid pro quo should be in effect.


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2015)

CDG said:


> Agreed.  I think the NFL is certainly in the wrong here, but I have more of an issue with the comments made by the vets asked about it than I do what the NFL is doing.  I don't expect much from professional athletes and their organizations, so things like this don't surprise me.


I'm waiting for the NFL to form a panel of upstanding professional athletes like Ray Rice, Adrian Peterson, Michael Vick and Aaron Hernandez (via video-teleconference of course) to handle this PR nightmare.


----------

